# Do different drugs give different quality results



## Hopeful (Aug 19, 2002)

Firstly Peter, thank you so much for taking the time to help us all it is much appreciated.

My question is.... I fell pregnant while on a cycle of Gonal F but sadly miscarried at 8.5 weeks. My clinic have since changed the drug they use (because its cheaper) to Metrodin and I have had one unsuccessful attempt on this. I have just started another cycle and wondered if the different drugs could give different quality of eggs - I produced the same number both times. Please could you ponder this thought as because we pay for all our treatment I would rather spend the extra and have Gonal F if there is a difference!

Thanks very much. Helen


----------



## janice (Nov 9, 2002)

Hi

I'm not sure if this will help - with Peter being away a week - but I think he has already answered this query . If you look down the list I think it's called 'Drug Protocols'.

hope this helps

Janice


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Helen,

Stimulation protocols and the drugs used are a matter for the physicians at your clinic. From the embryology side I am not aware of any differences in quality when using different drugs. If you are concerned the best thing is to talk it through with one of the consultants at your clinic.

Regards,

Peter



Hopeful said:


> Firstly Peter, thank you so much for taking the time to help us all it is much appreciated.
> 
> My question is.... I fell pregnant while on a cycle of Gonal F but sadly miscarried at 8.5 weeks. My clinic have since changed the drug they use (because its cheaper) to Metrodin and I have had one unsuccessful attempt on this. I have just started another cycle and wondered if the different drugs could give different quality of eggs - I produced the same number both times. Please could you ponder this thought as because we pay for all our treatment I would rather spend the extra and have Gonal F if there is a difference!
> 
> Thanks very much. Helen


----------



## Hopeful (Aug 19, 2002)

Thanks for the reply Peter. I will check with my clinic as you suggest and keep my fingers crossed for some good embryos. Thanks Hopeful.


----------

